# My DIY Hitch Rack



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Pictures of my sort of homemade hitch rack. I welded some scrap metal together and used some existing Yakima mounts. Not including the Yakima parts (which I already had) the total cost was about $6.





This will hopefully save a little gas on longer trips. If anything it will at least be easier to load and unload the bikes rather than using the roof rack.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!!*

I might just suggest putting some kind of anti corrosion stuff inside so it doesn't rust itself from the inside out.

Excellent work!!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks sweet! I've been looking at making somthing similar for my wifes 07Crv.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

pimpbot said:


> I might just suggest putting some kind of anti corrosion stuff inside so it doesn't rust itself from the inside out.
> 
> Excellent work!!


Might be able to spray some under-body coating on the inside... usually works pretty good.

Looks good!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Or just take it off when you are not using it and store it in the garage or out of the rain, since its only one bolt to remove.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

kntr said:


> Or just take it off when you are not using it and store it in the garage or out of the rain, since its only one bolt to remove.


Exactly. I don't plan on leaving it on all the time.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

GEARHEAD_ENG said:


> Might be able to spray some under-body coating on the inside... usually works pretty good.
> 
> Looks good!


i agree this looks good....
something i have seen here that some guys have done with their lumber and ladder racks, is to have them sprayed with a rhino lining, or line-x for pickup truck beds. it's super durable, easy to clean and seals moisture.

just an idea, i'm sure you could probably find a guy that does that service in your area, and have him spray down the whole rack, ( minus the bike trays).


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

looks light, is it heavy?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

david8613 said:


> looks light, is it heavy?


It probably weighs 25 pounds or so.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

looks flexy


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

highdelll said:


> looks flexy


Quite the opposite. It is made from welded 2" steel tubing. If memory serves, racks such as the Thule T2 are made of 1.25" aluminum. So it's thicker and heavier than a T2. The frame doesn't flex at all. I can stand on the ends and jump up and down. Holds just fine.:thumbsup:

I would wager that it could stand up to more abuse than an aluminum made rack.

Edit: The receiver part on the T2 might be steel.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

^^ aww man!
joking


----------



## Rock Climber (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice work, I like it!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

that is EXACTLY what i am in the process of doing. looks great, i may steal a few tips from urs and implement them to myn!!!!!


----------



## Keven Peterson (Aug 18, 2010)

funy car


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice rack! (no pun intended... LOL)

PopMartian
I'm looking into DIYing something like this myself. Do you happen to have a tutorial (step by step guide with equipment selection) on hand?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Kaizer said:


> Nice rack! (no pun intended... LOL)
> 
> PopMartian
> I'm looking into DIYing something like this myself. Do you happen to have a tutorial (step by step guide with equipment selection) on hand?
> ...


Not really. I just made it up as I went along. Just make sure you get your spacing just right between the bars so your bike doesn't hang over too far to one side.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 8, 2009)

my DIY rack looks similar to yours, except i have a piece of angle iron instead of the gutter channel. My only conflict is how to secure the bike besides just strapping the wheels down. Im thinking of a way to fabricate an arm that clinches the top tube. My only dilemna is making it look half decent and fold away.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

jeeper006 said:


> my DIY rack looks similar to yours, except i have a piece of angle iron instead of the gutter channel. My only conflict is how to secure the bike besides just strapping the wheels down. Im thinking of a way to fabricate an arm that clinches the top tube. My only dilemna is making it look half decent and fold away.


I made it so I could use my Yakima mounts on it. I am using two King Cobra mounts which seem to do the trick nicely.:thumbsup:


----------



## Snosaw (Jun 10, 2009)

Is that a Snow Leopard or a blue merle aussie in the second photo?


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

Snosaw said:


> Is that a Snow Leopard or a blue merle aussie in the second photo?


Blue Merle Aussie.


----------



## azbiker27 (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice rack and nice looking dog.


----------

